# Amazing Trout Fishing at Clear Creek Metro Parks



## Bass Assasin Slaton

I went to the creek today and as always floored by the beauty and abundance of wildlife. They recently stocked the creek and the fish are biting! I usually throw just a soft plastic jig or rooster tail to catch the trout. Make your way down and take it all in as you target these rainbow trout and also look out because not only trout live in this healthy ecosystem!! This is but a small sample of the day that you can have in this mature hemlock bordered stream.

I want to appreciate all the local support of my youtube videos as I film my fishing adventures all around our great state! Remember to like the video if you enjoyed the action and subscribe to my channel! 

Tight Lines and LET'S GO!!!


----------



## allbraid

Thanks for the video and report! Got out with the fly rod a few days ago and put a couple of bows on the bank. Lots of fun


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton

allbraid said:


> View attachment 333457
> Thanks for the video and report! Got out with the fly rod a few days ago and put a couple of bows on the bank. Lots of fun


Heck yea man! now that the initial stocking is over and pressure is down the fish start acting like real trout.


----------

